# smart repair work photos.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Following on from a recent topic of a smart repair, i thought id start this one so members can see more photos of smart repairs hopefully taking away some of the negativity of this area of repairing. im happy to take photos of work i do other smart repairers also feel free to add photos. Also please feel free to ask any questions you may have or any doubts about this method of repair.

anyway photos of jobs ive done so far.
















Below is a picture of a corsa rear quarter no pics of the repair, this ones to see if you can tell where the smart repair actually is.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

These repairs are far different to the smart repairs ive witnessed mate believe me ! But all the ones i got to see where cheap as pos so the buyer doesn't notice jobs ! 

IM hoping you get to do the electric orange st from the other thread as that will definitely show the naysayers !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> These repairs are far different to the smart repairs ive witnessed mate believe me ! But all the ones i got to see where cheap as pos so the buyer doesn't notice jobs !
> 
> IM hoping you get to do the electric orange st from the other thread as that will definitely show the naysayers !


Thanks mate.
I know what you mean trust me I've seen some of them myself and had to put them right. So I can understand why they get slatted, but hopefully this will in a way prove that it can be done and were not all the same. I'm intending to take more photos as I do them and will post them up as I've nothing to hide about my smart repairs and am more than happy to the end results. :thumb:


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good matey, ive only every seen and had to put right bad smart repairs so its really good to see someone doing it how it should be. :thumb:

Just a question about paint, do you have a station where you mix before jobs and just carry what is needed or do you have a supplier you buy premixed? also do you use accelerators in lacquer to have it fully cured and ready to rectify and finish the job on the day? or does the heat lamps do the job nicely.

I work in a family bodyshop near Peterborough area and have always been curious as to how smart repairers go about the tasks carried out. 

cheers


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

In my experience Smart repair outfits are no different to body shops...........good and bad with both of them. The customers at the dealerships I work for have nothing but praise for the smart repairs we organise for their damaged cars, much cheaper than the quotes they had from body shops and most importantly they only have their car off the road for a few hours.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

IkeWoods93 said:


> Looks good matey, ive only every seen and had to put right bad smart repairs so its really good to see someone doing it how it should be. :thumb:
> 
> Just a question about paint, do you have a station where you mix before jobs and just carry what is needed or do you have a supplier you buy premixed? also do you use accelerators in lacquer to have it fully cured and ready to rectify and finish the job on the day? or does the heat lamps do the job nicely.
> 
> ...


We have a full max Meyer aquamax mixing scheme, as were operate in a factory unit. I don't tend to use accelerators as im not that keen on them, the two laquers we use are infa-red for twenty mins and polished once its cooled down, so a bumper corner with a small repair would be completed and polished in around three hours and ready to return to customer. :thumb:


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

sounds good! always liked the convenience of smart repairs and do understand why people choose them, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice to see it being done correctly. True professional


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Another smart repair on a focus front wing in sonic blue met, small dent close to bumper but right on the swage line of the wheel arch plus this colour can be a pain in the ar*e specially blending it out when your tryin to do a smart repair. any way enough talk on with the pics they can do the talking.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Good stuff. Really impressive work!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking good mate ! Is the bumper a different colour ? Every car i look at lately the bumpers are off to the body ! There's an mg garage over the road from 1 branch i work at and the bumper on that looks a completely different colour , my Mrs focus bumpers are darker than the body to


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> Looking good mate ! Is the bumper a different colour ? Every car i look at lately the bumpers are off to the body ! There's an mg garage over the road from 1 branch i work at and the bumper on that looks a completely different colour , my Mrs focus bumpers are darker than the body to


Some photos can make a colour difference show up as being very bad even when the eye says it's a perfect match - even when they are original factory painted parts.

Andy - 
In the last job a lot of sprayshops would have taken a sharp intake of breath and said 'The bumper will need blending - and maybe even the door and bonnet'.

I've only ever Smart repaired and doing any kind of large sprayshop job is completely alien to me .... as you've done full resprays, Smart repairs and everything in-between what in your opinion gives Smart repairers the ability to keep things small?

Is it gun size? Better colour matching? The way the paint's laid down?????


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Mrs focus is visibly different as are a fair few ive seen ! Especially the orange st's . Even at kds open day the lambo there had come from the factory with slight colour issues we were told , apparently mostly to do with bits and pieces being painted separately . 

Is it due to plastic/metal the paint lays different etc so looks a little off ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh also i wasn't questioning your colour match Andy as the wings spot on ! IM just intrigued as to why i keep seeing cars with the bumpers a shade off


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Love threads like this. Anything can be done well if you put the time and effort in.

Well done buddy!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> The Mrs focus is visibly different as are a fair few ive seen ! Especially the orange st's . Even at kds open day the lambo there had come from the factory with slight colour issues we were told , apparently mostly to do with bits and pieces being painted separately .
> 
> Is it due to plastic/metal the paint lays different etc so looks a little off ?


It is said that metal and plastic have differing amounts of static (electricity) in them and therefore the paint lies differently ..... exactly how true this is and how come some manufacturers and/or models seem un-effected - I don't really know.
Another, and more likely theory - especially for mass produced cars, is that cars and bumpers aren't always sprayed in the same factory and therefore different batches of paint are used.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Most bumpers are off colour,plus it's inside under false lights,and this bumper was probs off colour to start with.......have a look at the bonnet then look at the bumper,the bonnet looks like the colour Andy has used so for me it was off before he started the job,,,,nice work Andy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Looking good mate ! Is the bumper a different colour ? Every car i look at lately the bumpers are off to the body ! There's an mg garage over the road from 1 branch i work at and the bumper on that looks a completely different colour , my Mrs focus bumpers are darker than the body to


know what you mean mate. It was a different shade when the car came into us. Reason for some of the being like that is because some plastics can hold a static charge which seems to affect the way the colour lays down making it appear.to be off colour. You can buy anti-static guns with will remove the staid charge from a bumper which does make alot of difference but there not cheap we used to have one at the merc bodyshop I was at but that cost around a thousand pounds.

Bit of info on anti-static guns.
Static electricity is a problem in many paintshops and many paint defects may be caused by this invisible problem. The Redashe Anti Static Gun will help eliminate Static Electricity, defects i.e. Dust and overspray clinging to the panel, these problems are easy to cure. Static electricity is generated during the repair process each time the DA passes over the surface a charge is generated, wiping the panel with a cloth, heating and cooling the panel. Even paint when abraded can be a source of Static electricity, using a normal air gun will also generate a charge, which can affect the panel and paint finish. A simple blast of ion charged air from the Redashe Anti Static Gun is all that is required to dissipate the static charge, blow off the dust clinging to the panel, and at the same time prevents any further dust build up due to static electricity. The Anti Static gun creates an ion cloud of air particles which have been split into positive and negative electrons, directly in front of the air nozzle, because this process takes place in the open and not in a chamber all of the effect is blown over the panel. Fewer particles on the panel means, fewer man-hours spent polishing the vehicles, fewer reworks and a general improvement in vehicle turn around. The unit is supplied as a starter kit which includes a transformer and one anti-static gun with 10m of high voltage cable and air line which is neatly encased in a protective sheath to form one hose.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Some photos can make a colour difference show up as being very bad even when the eye says it's a perfect match - even when they are original factory painted parts.
> 
> Andy -
> In the last job a lot of sprayshops would have taken a sharp intake of breath and said 'The bumper will need blending - and maybe even the door and bonnet'.
> ...


It was the same for me mate, when I started doing smart repairs as id been so used to painting full panels and blending everything so smart repairs was anew ball game for me having to adjust and alter my spraying techniques, different guns.
think alot of it is down to experience and understanding how certain colours lay down and blend in specially when your keeping it to a minimum. But for me its sprayguns and set ups. I use sata minijets currently running four of them 0.8 set up if i need to keep the base to a smaller area, 1.0 set up for anything else, 1.0 sr setup which just has a slighlty wider fan which i use cif the slighlty larger jobs which we occasionally do get, then 1.2 set up.which is solely used for clear coat. I think with smart repairs you have to look at the job a bit more detail to work out where your going to loose the base and clear as it will be alot smaller and confined. Colour matching with the max Meyer scheme we have has been really good so far, it was the laquers I've been trying out I wanted one that was decent quality because of some of the cars we do are prestige. So it had to be right I've been through about five different ones, but now use roberlo 141 rapid clear with CT6 rapid hardner which works really well no drop in gloss levels polishes in really well and infa-reds in about 15mins as most jobs have to be turned around in about four hours and back to the customer the same day. Smart repairing is an art i know sprayers who give them a repaint there fine, but give them a.smart repair they don't know where to start does take alot of practice and technique, as i found out i had my fair share if mistakes at first but i learnt by them. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheers for the answers guys


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I could see the wing matched everything else , it just got me wondering if what i keep seeing on bumpers being off is common - obviously is !


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Static electricity is generated during the repair process each time the DA passes over the surface a charge is generated, wiping the panel with a cloth, heating and cooling the panel. Even paint when abraded can be a source of Static electricity, using a normal air gun will also generate a charge, which can affect the panel and paint finish. ./QUOTE]
> 
> To me (with my cynical hat on) this sounds like sales hype to me.
> 
> ...


----------

